# tank pics



## suaojan (Oct 21, 2006)

http://www.aqua-master.com.tw/mspf.htm
You may not able to read Chinese characters but you can just click the links in the web page to see the pictures.
This web-site is established by a Taiwan's LFS.
The store owner interviewed his customers and took pictures of their tanks.
In the web pages, the customers shared their experience and discuss possible methods to improve their tanks.
It's kind of cool that this LFS can have a number of customers with beautiful planted tanks, and their Apistos look very nice too.

-Oliver


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, there are some nice looking tanks and fish in the collection. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Dicrosuss? Black morpho tetras? Threadfins? Toninas looking easy? I'm about to fall over here!

Awesome!


----------

